
Developer built a neural net for high frequency trading and it makes $3500/mo - carlmungz
https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/stock-trading-bot
======
alva
The claims made in this interview are extremely suspect, it just not make
sense. Absolutely no relevant details are included. The developer claims he
was able to built an AI trading strategy that is profitable 95% of the time.
No technical details about the strategy or platform for trading is provided. A
few trading buzzwords thrown in a few places. The rest of the interview is
platitudes and inspirational hacker talk

I think IndieHackers needs to investigate the claims and be provided proof,
otherwise this appears to be a fake project for the developer's own publicity.
If IndieHackers are fine with that, I will stop visiting as I cannot trust
that the content is not just shallow, exaggerated claims to raise peoples
profiles.

------
dangerboysteve
It's a made up story that the developer cooked up. And the site owner did not
verify a single thing before publishing anyting.

------
billconan
What API can be used for this? Apis for realtime data, and actual trading.

~~~
dangerboysteve
Look at interactive brokers.

